# GTO wheels



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

How durable are powdercoated aluminum wheels?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty durable. The stock wheels are powdercoated


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I am having some Mercedes wheels refurb'ed to the OE look (previous owner and curbing) and was told by the repair shop they powder coat then clear coat...no more painting...this company was recommended by many high end dealerships...

I was told that powder coating was far stronger than just painting...

Bill


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

And powdercoating can be done on aluminum wheels. Just don't use super high heat because it can weaken the aluminum.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ 5 years :skep:? Powder coating is far superior to paint in durability. The downside is it cannot be "touched up" if it gets scuffed or chipped. 

Powder coating typically cures at 450 deg. so it is safe to apply to aluminum and will not weaken it. 

My powder coating experience is 5 years in an industrial maintenance position maintaining a Nordson Powder Coating system.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ 5 years :skep:?


jones11 is a 'bot. I've reported him (it?) and his posts.


----------

